# Text too small to read...



## rhynetc (Feb 23, 2017)

I've just started up Lightroom on a new PC (XPS 15 with 3840 x 2140 resolution) and I can't read LR text.  How do I adjust LR text size?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 23, 2017)

I think you need to restart LR after changing the font size.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 23, 2017)

In preferences, navigate to the tab labeled "Interface".  There is a section named Panels with a drop down list box for font size. Choose a size suitable for a person over 40


----------



## rhynetc (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks;  I chose a font size suitable for a person past 70!


----------



## DavidHS (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for this post and the replies.  With a larger font, Lightroom becomes much easier to use.
The problem is Lightroom is developed by young people, all under 50 I imagine.

Even after cataract surgery and excellent correctly adjusted intra-ocular lenses plus glasses as necessary, one's visual acuity may decline gradually.  Adobe should bear this in mind.


----------

